# *.tif umwandeln in *.jpg



## aquila (16. Oktober 2003)

Hallöchen!

Habe glaube ich für euch ein simples Problem.
Ich habe einen Ordner der beinhaltet alles *.tif Dateien und ich will
diese jetzt alle umwandeln in *.jpg Dateien. Einzeln Umwandeln ist ja kein Problem aber das er den ganzen Ordnerinhalt umwandelt..... Leider schaffe ich das nicht im  Photoshop mit dem Automatisieren... 

Ich habe auch schon den "ImageConverter Plus" verwendet, aber den muss man kaufen und ich hätte gerne Freeware.

Wäre toll wenn irgendwer von der Community für dieses Problemchen eine Antwort hätte!

Danke schon mal im vorraus!


----------



## Ossi (16. Oktober 2003)

Nimm doch IrfanView, das ist eine Freeware. Habe sie mir gerade mal auf dem Mac in Virtual PC (Windows 98) installiert. Da gibt es eine Funktion: Batch conversion, das ist genau das, was du brauchst.

Das Programm gibt es u.a. hier:

http://irfanview.tuwien.ac.at/


----------



## aquila (16. Oktober 2003)

*SPITZE*

Wow Ossi, dass ist genau das richtige was ich gesucht habe! / DANK DIR!


----------

